# Which House would the Sorting Hat put you in?



## Nox (Jul 30, 2008)

A very non-serious question, but I'm curious.  For those of whom have read the Harry Potter books, or at least one of them, which house would the Sorting Hat put you into? (You can choose two houses if they suit you equally.)

Ravenclaw, Hufflepuff, Gryffindor, or Slytherin?

Traits (ripped from Wikipedia):

*Gryffindor* values courage, daring, nerve and chivalry above all else. Its mascot is the lion, and its colours are scarlet and gold. According to Rowling, Gryffindor corresponds roughly to the element of fire. The founder of the house is Godric Gryffindor.

*Hufflepuff*, founded by Helga Hufflepuff, values hard work, loyalty, tolerance, and fair play above all else. The house mascot is the badger, and canary yellow and black are its colours. According to Rowling, Hufflepuff corresponds roughly to the element of earth.

*Ravenclaw* values intelligence, creativity, wit, and wisdom. _"Wit beyond measure is man's greatest treasure"_ is an oft-repeated Ravenclaw proverb.[HP5][HP7] The house mascot is an eagle, the house colours are blue and bronze (changed to blue and silver in the movies). According to Rowling, Ravenclaw corresponds roughly to the element of air.

Like Salazar Slytherin, its founder, *Slytherin* house values ambition, cunning, resourcefulness, and pure blood heritage. Most Slytherin students display a high level of Machiavellianism. The book also suggests that the hunger for power is a characteristic of Slytherins. The animal representing Slytherin is the serpent, and the house's colours are green and silver. According to Rowling, Slytherin corresponds roughly to the element of water.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jul 30, 2008)

Ravenclaw, I think. Maybe Hufflepuff.

Definitely not Slytherin. I'm not pureblood LMAO


----------



## pinkxsushii (Jul 30, 2008)

I'd probably be sorted into Hufflepuff....this topic makes me want to go re-read all the books and continuously watch the trailer for the new movie!


----------



## Nox (Jul 30, 2008)

I would definitely be a RavenClaw.  I have a healthy dose of ambition and resourcefulness, but somehow, I think Ravenclaw is a better match for me versus Slytherin.  I think there have been "non-pure" wizards in Slytherin though (Voldemort for one).


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 30, 2008)

I'd hope for Gryffindor, but would probably get Slytherin.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I'd hope for Gryffindor, but would probably get Slytherin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HEHE, I could sooo see you in that house lol... but you wouldn't be one of those nasty ones ...=/

I would love to say Gryffindor but to be honest with myself it would be Ravenclaw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not terrible but not with Potter lol =) 

I'm soo ready for Half Blood Prince =)


----------



## aziajs (Jul 31, 2008)

I voted for Gryffindor before I read the descriptions, just based on what I know of it from the movies but I think I would be better suited in Ravenclaw.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm with Shimmer on this one. 

When I thought about the question, I thought about how Harry reacted when the Sorting Hat was pondering about placing him in Slytherin. I COULD be in Slytherin, because I have been through and seen a lot of things that have put some Slytherin tendencies in me, but at heart and deep down, I'm definitely a Gryffindor.

[I still own the Gryffindor jacket I bought in my frosh year of college LOL]


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkxsushii* 

 
_I'd probably be sorted into Hufflepuff....this topic makes me want to go re-read all the books and continuously watch the trailer for the new movie!_

 
OMG I didn't know the trailer was even out, so I went and looked it up on YouTube...

I just shit a midget. I'M SO FREAKING EXCITED!!!


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I'd hope for Gryffindor, but would probably get Slytherin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too. Maybe Ravenclaw, but I don't know if I'd be smart enough!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jul 31, 2008)

I could be in Ravenclaw or Slytherin. But if choice is taken into account, then I'd hope to be a Gryffindor.

On a side note, I am stoked to hear that the next movie will be coming out soon. I've been re-reading HP & the Deathly Hallows this past week and I just can not believe there won't be new books to look forward to, like LE collections, lol... I'm definitely going to relish lining up at the premiere of the next HP movie!


----------



## concertina (Jul 31, 2008)

Ravenclaw, I think. 

Reading those descriptions, I've got to wonder why Hermione wasn't sorted into Ravenclaw. Of course, that would screw the plot right up, wouldn't it?


----------



## laneyyy (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm like most of you, I would hope for Ravenclaw, but probably wind up Slytherin... I def could see myself fitting into both houses though...


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_Ravenclaw, I think. 

Reading those descriptions, I've got to wonder why Hermione wasn't sorted into Ravenclaw. Of course, that would screw the plot right up, wouldn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
In the first book she says that the Sorting Hat considered putting her in Ravenclaw, but ultimately decided that Griffindor was best.


----------



## concertina (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_In the first book she says that the Sorting Hat considered putting her in Ravenclaw, but ultimately decided that Griffindor was best._

 
Ahhh, I didn't remember that. Its been a while since I've read them.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 31, 2008)

LOL I'm reading all of them right now, in order. I just finished the Sorcerer's Stone and I'm simultaneously listening to Chamber of Secrets and reading it.


----------



## mtrimier (Jul 31, 2008)

I'd end up in Gryffindor, but would rather be in Slytherin.


----------



## Nox (Jul 31, 2008)

^ I think Slytherin has got such a bad rep, but that house is so badass.  I don't think I'd mind being a Slytherin.  I've even got an 'official' Slytherin scarf (as well as a Gryffindor one, LOL.)


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 31, 2008)

Slytherin, all the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not that I'd... be mean or anything... >.>;;


----------



## mtrimier (Jul 31, 2008)

maybe i'll get scarves for both houses, too. i could sew them together and flip sides depending on my mood.


----------



## persephonewillo (Jul 31, 2008)

Ravenclaw or Hufflepuff


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jul 31, 2008)

I actually had this conversation with my friends a few weeks ago and everyone decided that instead of a house I'd be in the French school(where Fleur went). I guess I'm too cool for Hogwarts.


----------



## kobri (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_LOL I'm reading all of them right now, in order. I just finished the Sorcerer's Stone and I'm simultaneously listening to Chamber of Secrets and reading it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too! I've read them all a few times now, so I am listening to them on my ipod, love Jim Dale!

Hmm thinking of my 11 year old self I would say maybe Ravenclaw (I was very into school and creative things like drama), but probably Gryffindor. I have always had a tendancy to stand up to bullies and protect other kids who are being picked on. I couldn't hack it in Slytherin, too laid back to survive amongst the Machiavellis of the world. 

When I think of Hufflepuff I think that is the house my Mom would be put into she is all about loyalty and fairplay and she is SO hardworking.


----------



## widdershins (Jul 31, 2008)

Slytherin! I have such a weird thing for Snape and I would love to have a Common Room in the dungeons.


----------



## JULIA (Jul 31, 2008)

I'd totally be in Slytherin.


----------



## TDoll (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm not gonna lie, I love me some Harry Potter.
I said Gryffindor.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_HEHE, I could sooo see you in that house lol... but you wouldn't be one of those nasty ones ...=/

I would love to say Gryffindor but to be honest with myself it would be Ravenclaw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not terrible but not with Potter lol =) 

I'm soo ready for Half Blood Prince =)_

 
eh. After considering it,  I'm just not nasty enough for Slytherin...


----------



## Nox (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't think you have to be nasty to be a Slytherin.  There were some good ones too, most notably Horace Slughorn, Phineas Nigellus Black, Andromeda Tonks, and Regulus Black.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 1, 2008)

Very true.
Though I hardly consider Phineas 'good'.  He was prejudiced. 
Slughorn's personality for Slytherin really shows in the self preservation vs the fight for good, and his own internal struggle with that.  Definitely a Slytherin character trait.


----------



## Divinity (Aug 1, 2008)

I went with my strongest elements - I'm fire and earth and those traits suit me well, so Gryffindor and Hufflepuff tied with me.  Oddly enough,  I dig Ravenclaw.


----------



## EllieFerris (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm definitely a Hufflepuff. As a child, I was always the one saying "hey, that's not fair!"

Plus, I'm a libra.

So excited for the new flick!!!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 3, 2008)

Hufflepuff!


----------



## Rubiez (Aug 3, 2008)

Slytherin most likely.


----------



## User93 (Aug 3, 2008)

im such a Hufflepuff!


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Aug 3, 2008)

slytherin... coz i get what i want and i dont care how ahahhaha
but im def not pureblood? OH WELL


----------



## glamqueen1 (Aug 3, 2008)

well, I said Gryffindor, because I always take risks, but if I stayed at that school I would develop the strangest crush on Snape...


----------



## Ninjette (Aug 4, 2008)

Slythern. No doubt about it lol


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd hope for Slytherin (because as some one said earlier, it's so badass) but I'd probably end up with Hufflepuff. Though I don't quite fit in with any of them...


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Aug 4, 2008)

If you dont know go here ... let me put you where you ought to be ... WHICH HOUSE ARE YOU IN?


----------



## Nox (Aug 4, 2008)

^ Like I totally suspected, I got sorted into Ravenclaw!


----------

